# i5 2400 vs i5 2500k



## nieur (Jun 13, 2011)

hey guys i am from pune i am getting new system this week
i am getting gtx 560ti graphic card at 12.5k here
i am confused deciding motherboard and cpu combo
i am getting i5 2400 and h61 combo for 12.7k

is this enough for gaming at 1280X1024?or should i get 2500k/p67

which is the cheapest p67 motherboard? where can i get it in pune

if anyone is here from pune please tell me the shops where i can get cpu/mobo at lower price

thanks in advance


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

It is more than enough to play all the games in 1280X1024 and in fact can play every thing in 1980X1080 or full HD resolution.

Just one suggestion, get any motherboard based on Intel H67 chipset as H61 is a very basic budget mobo and will severely affect the future upgrade paths.

Get the Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.8K. Core i5 2400 is available in *smcinternationa* at a price of 9.3K.

This board has 4 ram slots (compared to 2 of H61), USB 3.0 and SATA 3 (6 Gbps) support.

So the total price will be around (9.3+4.8)=14.1K.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2011)

H61 boards are basically for SB i3s and budget i5s. You should get atleast a H67 like cilus has suggested.


----------



## vwad (Jun 13, 2011)

nieur said:


> hey guys i am from pune i am getting new system this week
> i am getting gtx 560ti graphic card at 12.5k here
> i am confused deciding motherboard and cpu combo
> i am getting i5 2400 and h61 combo for 12.7k
> ...



Dunno about the cheap or not, but availability is best at Sujata Computers, Nal Stop Chowk, Karve Road, Pune. Where are you located ? PM me.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Both will play well with your games. Get a H67 as suggested by Cilus. It is worth it. Also check for the RAM speed supported by the mobo.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

> Both will play well with your games. Get a H67 as suggested by *Cilius*



I'm jus *Cilus* buddy


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^lol okay Cilus. I think I made that mistake many times over.


----------



## nieur (Jun 13, 2011)

today i asked at sujata they are selling p67 motherboard for  8.8k(gigabyte)
now i am seriously considering to get p67 and 2500k combo 
but availability of 2500k is very poor here

hey guys thanks for you quick replies
now i am considering to go to mumbai and buy at item at lower price and get those money to buy p67/2500k combo 
i will start new thread to ask where to buy at lamington road


----------



## vwad (Jun 13, 2011)

nieur said:


> today i asked at sujata they are selling p67 motherboard for  8.8k(gigabyte)
> now i am seriously considering to get p67 and 2500k combo
> but availability of 2500k is very poor here
> 
> ...



E Lounge (aka online theitwares.com)


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

nieur said:


> today i asked at sujata they are selling p67 motherboard for  8.8k(gigabyte)
> now i am seriously considering to get p67 and 2500k combo
> but availability of 2500k is very poor here
> 
> ...



There is no point to plug an Non-K processor with a P67 motherboard. P67 motherboards don't have the onboard output and you have to use a dedicated card. But the problem is as a result you will loose the benefit of Intel's Quicksync technology which is very handy in Audio/Video editing. Other thing is you won't get the benefit of P67 motherboard....Overclocking your K series processors like hell to fetch the extra performance as you are buying a Non-K processor.


----------



## vwad (Jun 13, 2011)

so cilus, which will be better bet ?

1. z68 mobo plus 2500k/2600k and no gpu

2. h67 plus 2500k/2600k with high end gpu.

I am not including z68 and gpu together, since it will go above average budget imho.

sorry abt short lingo but i m typing from cell.


----------



## indiandude (Jun 14, 2011)

nieur said:


> hey guys i am from pune i am getting new system this week
> i am getting gtx 560ti graphic card at 12.5k here
> i am confused deciding motherboard and cpu combo
> i am getting i5 2400 and h61 combo for 12.7k
> ...


Try Baba computers MG Road.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 14, 2011)

vwad said:


> so cilus, which will be better bet ?
> 
> 1. z68 mobo plus 2500k/2600k and no gpu
> 
> ...



Try to get a P67 mobo then. Intel Original P67 mobos will be available within 8K. Quicksync is good but apart from Video encoding there is no such use as of now a days and regarding SSD caching, you can add a SSD of 60 GB of higher later and use it as normal OS drive to get better performance without using SSD caching.
But P67 mobo will give you the benefit of overclocking the K series processor.


----------



## vwad (Jun 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Try to get a P67 mobo then. Intel Original P67 mobos will be available within 8K. Quicksync is good but apart from Video encoding there is no such use as of now a days and regarding SSD caching, you can add a SSD of 60 GB of higher later and use it as normal OS drive to get better performance without using SSD caching.
> But P67 mobo will give you the benefit of overclocking the K series processor.



Exactly what I had in mind. You are perfectly right about your guess of price of Intel boards, they are available at 7k at bitfang.com

Thanks  & What a co-incidence of you posting about SSD. Primeabgb.com todays deal gives 60GB SSD of OCZ at Rs.6k.  till 7 PM


----------



## nieur (Jun 14, 2011)

i don't really want h67.only considering it for price point of view
if i get p67 then i will definitely go for 2500k
for h67 i will go with 2400


----------



## Cilus (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ Get what you have considered first...i5 2400 along with the Intel H67 board I've suggested....more than enough..especially for gaming at 1280X1024 resolution.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2011)

Gtx 560-ti @ 12.5k? Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## nieur (Jun 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Gtx 560-ti @ 12.5k? Can somebody confirm this?


yes i can surely say i had call with dealer yesterday and i definitely trust him as i have bought my last two graphic cards from him only


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 15, 2011)

nieur said:


> yes i can surely say i had call with dealer yesterday and i definitely trust him as i have bought my last two graphic cards from him only



GTX 560ti - 12.5K @ Pune???


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> GTX 560ti - 12.5K @ Pune???



Whatt?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

THe i5 2400/H61 combo suffices completely for gaming don't worry. SB CPUs are very good at this 

FOr the GPU, I suggest:

Sapphire HD6870 1GB VAPOR-X @ 12k

II'm not sure but most probably H61 boards don't support Intel's Quick Sync, you might wanna take a look and see if you may need/use that feature cuz it's very good and only AFAIK, H67 and Z68 based mobo's support it.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> FOr the GPU, I suggest:
> 
> Sapphire HD6870 1GB VAPOR-X @ 12k



No point in getting a 6870 when 560ti is avail for 0.5K extra..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

> No point in getting a 6870 when 560ti is avail for 0.5K extra..



I dunno if I can believe that price as I havn't seen it anywhere else.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I dunno if I can believe that price as I havn't seen it anywhere else.



i too cant believe it but OP is damn sure of it... 
@OP are u sure it s 560*ti*??


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey comp@ddict, so good to see you active in hardware section after a long time. When I joined this forum at 2009, you are kinda inspiration to me and I used to think you as an old wise owl type of guy.

Great to have u back.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

> When I joined this forum at 2009, you are kinda inspiration to me and I used to think you as an old wise owl type of guy.



thanks a ton bud. It's great to be back amongst you guys again, especially some of you. Old friends never die.

I went for some reasons, but never mind them, a new beginning!



> @OP are u sure it s 560ti??



I was wondering the same damn thing, ti or not


----------

